# Grazing, Christchurch, Dorset



## kj_walford (21 October 2013)

Grazing available. DIY. Excellent riding. Running water, plenty of natural shelter. Only £50 per horse per month, Chapel Lane, Hurn. Available immediately.


----------



## kta (8 February 2014)

Hi there. Is the grazing still available?


----------



## fsmith (4 February 2016)

kj_walford said:



			Grazing available. DIY. Excellent riding. Running water, plenty of natural shelter. Only £50 per horse per month, Chapel Lane, Hurn. Available immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Is this still available?


----------



## Courtneydavison123 (24 February 2016)

hi where abouts are u x


----------

